# Is white jellyish substance normal for male rats?



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

This isn't a major concern of mine because it doesn't happen too often, but I just noticed it happen now so thought I'd ask. My male rat Scrabble scent marks like CRAZY. He likes to leave a slug trail of pee wherever he goes. Sometimes when he does this, I'll look and notice a little blob of white jelly stuff in the scent mark. I don't know where exactly it comes from, but I think it comes out when he pees because it's almost always accompanied by urine, though I could definitely be wrong. I'm just curious as to what it is, because none of my other males do it and it's odd. Though Scrabble's an odd rat anyway (he has a nail on his tail!) hence my not being overly concerned. I'd really appreciate any help on the matter, it's driving me crazy that google is no help here!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

I reckon that might be ratty manhood....


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

That depends... if the white jellyish substance contains rat sperm, it probably is normal.

If it's coming from the same place the pee comes from, I've got a pretty good idea what the substance could be.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I suppose I could have debunked this in the original post, but no, it's definitely not over excited Rattie sperm! The only reason I'm so sure of this is because I used to have a rat called Drake who had a nasty habit of grooming himself down there for a very long time, and then leaving a nice little mess for me to clean up on a couple of occasions on a his black cage liners. On top of which, this really does not look anything like sperm. Like I said, I'm not really worried, I just wanna know what on earth he's doing now. This rat is evolving, he's always doing weird things.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry, the first thing that came to mind on reading the thread was the usual. Other than that I have no idea what it could be. I hope someone can help you with the matter.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for your input anyway, or I would have forgot to mention it at all and been wondering why on earth people weren't bothering to answer me, lol!


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Haha, no problem


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

It could still be spermy stuff..that's about the only explanation I can think of. Can you get a picture of it?

...mine have left me "gifts" too. D:


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not home right now, but later on when I have him out I'll keep an eye and get a picture if he does it. It's just really annoying because he can never be relied on to do things when I want him to, haha! The best I can describe it as is like a little ball about the size of your pinky nail, sometimes a bit smaller, of tough white jellyish stuff. It's fairly icky, but I usually just wipe it up with a disinfectant wipe when he does it on the floor...he did it on my bed once. Right on my pillow. He likes to remind me who owns the bed, methinks.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Still think it's rat manhood, just all dried up. Awaiting picture with curiosity.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Uhhh, it actually DOES sound like ratty man slimes... : ( ew hahaha.
They will sometimes do in when excited. Since it's happened more then once I doubt it's penis plugs (which are still gross!)

Pics would totally help.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

It's like he knows I'm trying to catch him and now he won't do it! It just doesn't *look* like...that, lmao! But... I just googled penis plugs, and that DOES look a bit more like it, only he does it at least once every couple of weeks. That must be it then, the dirty boy. That also explains why it looked different to Drake, as he just used to...ahem..."groom" to excitement down there. On my black fleece cage liners. Oh, Drake. *Facepalm*


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm also going to have to clear my internet history because it's going to look like I've taken my love for rats to a whole new level if my family see what websites I've just been looking at.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

ahahahahahahahahaha :-D


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh, my. Yes I have a few interestingly named sites regarding ratty bits in my favorites... hahaha.

I'm glad that's all it was, even if it's a bit yucky.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Babs said:


> I'm also going to have to clear my internet history because it's going to look like I've taken my love for rats to a whole new level if my family see what websites I've just been looking at.


LMAO!

Sounds like penis plugs.


----------

